# Empire or dwarfs?



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

So I'm going to be making a gunline army which will be supported by artillery and 1-2 combat units.

So what should I be?
Dwarfs with more expensive, better quality troops, handgunners are much more accurate with +1 to hit and armour makes them more survivable, same with their combat troops. Although they do have much worse artillery pieces but with the endless runes!

Or the empire with cheaper, worse quality troops but with heros which give some pretty nice buffs and the best artillery. The relatively feeble troops mean casualties will be common and might even cost more in there increased numbers.

So which should I get? I have no real idea!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't bother, noone will play you.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The dwarves will get you a better gunline with better troops: dwarf artillery is just plain better then empire. On the other hand empire lets you have the steam tank, magic (lv4 of any BRB lore is a very nice option) and cavalry that'll give you added mobility and that can compliment a gunline.

basically it depends on how you want to play..


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Which dwarf artillery is the best then?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Flame Cannons and Gyrocopters Makes a massive change from endless Cannons, Grudgethrowers and Organ Guns.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Good change or bad change?
Also I always thought that organ guns were sub par to the volley gun and the grudge thrower sub par to the mortar and I thought gyrocopters were to flimsy to do any real harm
And does the dwarfs higher cost really justify there stats as I will face more combat orientated armies


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

organ guns are better then volley guns... probably not quite as good as volley guns backed by an engineer. Organ guns don't have as much potential, but they are much more reliable and auto-hit, meaning you can take out those annoying skirmishing units that can just run straight at an empire gun line.

Grudge throwers can be S5... with rerolls of scatter and artillery dice. It might cost a few points to do, but gives you a devastating unit (I still wouldn't take it, but its devastating, unlike the mortar).

Add on to that that dwarf cannons can be runed to your satisfaction and you can throw in cheap bolt throwers to help against monsters/heavy cav/ping infantry... again with the runes you want to make them fulfill the roll you want (such as giving them the self-immolation thing and putting them on the flank to kill off any cheap war machine hunters the enemy throws at you).

Its the options that make a dwarf gunline so nasty, but whatever you do you'll always lack the mobility to get your own units up and moving to counter the enemy's moves... to me that means you're stuck with firepower to counter everything. To me that just makes it a really dull army... at least with empire you can have a mage in there to provide magic, knights to run around and threaten flanks and outriders/pistoliers to provide either mobile firepower or at least firepower coming from a different direction.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Are dwarfs still very strong anti magic? I just uncovered a unit of warriors and some old metal legends of dwarfs models that I got during the Silver Skulz gift bonus. As I'm starting up a beginner army to get back into the game, maybe dwarfs would be a good option seeing as I don't need to worry about magic or using cavalry?


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

in all seriosness, i just posted this thread to confirm my suspicions that the dwarfs suck and are out dated a i should go with empire!
but ovisously dwarfs are a firm favourite.
so what vague things would you expect to see in a 1000pt dwarf army, and as the dwarf models look a bit meh, do you think i could use the empire models but dwarf rules? i play at my local gw so...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Silver Skullz! Got my Codex: Assassins and Space Marine Standard bearer from that!

Yeah, I back Vaz. The only person who will play you will be me. Teclis, Caradryan, Book of Hoeth Archmage sat in a fortress of Phoenix Guard.

Gunlines are dull. Dull will fight Dull.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone faced chaos dwarfs yet?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You know how Vaz was saying no one would fight a gunline..? Times that by a factor of 10 and you have chaos dwarves.
They're seriously crazy. For a start they have far better artillery then empire or dwarves (even combined) and then they have stupid OTT models like the Kadai Destroyer (no idea about spelling) which my chaos dwarf playing friend has been telling me about for ages... he's not too confused why I won't play them.


----------

